# Hate this Car!!!!



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

Rattles.... knocking noise...... creaky seats........cant wait to get mk2 but prob be same... :evil:


----------



## scigib (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine doesnt do any of that????? :? Wierd
I am assuming all the brace bars I can see are standard fit! :roll: 
My last roadster had more scuttle shake than the TT and it was designed to be a roadster not an afterthought like the TTR. :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Prolly better off with a more suitable car then :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Prolly better of with a more suitable car then :lol:


Nice blank canvas for him to "chav" up, cant wait to see the "after" pics.


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah yeah ....not ready to join the OAP club like u lot yet.... [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

> Roof down..Shades on.....lets go pimp!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

[smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


>


Oh the irony.


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

digimeisTTer i see u have 1 bhp


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Erm, yeah, OK watevver ! :wink:

you no wat i'm sayin' :roll:


----------



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

[smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

Be grateful that you have such a nice car! Many people work their whole life to buy a car that dissapoints them!

Its funny how modern cars have more squeaking and rattling problems than old ones, my 1989 Land Rover doesnt rattle or squeak but my friends one year old clk wont stop!


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

Very True


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

Besides, the MKII isnt as good looking as the MKI, find out where it creaks and put some petroleum jelly there. Wheres the knocking sound coming from? Its probably a loose something or other.


----------



## vatis (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey topless crazy mate!

I had the same problem with my 2001 model, but now with the 2003 model everything is running smooth!
What yer is your car ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Vatis, wouldnt think the lad has a clue what year it is (probably nicked after all! :wink: )


----------



## Walshy (Apr 20, 2006)

can i ask what u actually do for a living to have a tt at 17

or is a ''spend all daddy hard earned cash'' scenario

im only 20 and have a 225 coupe, but i work 70 hours a week for it

and i would never slag it

?????????????????????

:?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> Rattles.... knocking noise.....


Are you sure thats not just your bling?


----------



## rico (Sep 25, 2006)

what a load of old crap, stinks of bullshit around these pretty boy posts. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> Rattles.... knocking noise...... creaky seats........cant wait to get mk2 but prob be same... :evil:


Hi Pretty would you like to be a little more specific on which areas you think are rattling, knocking and creaking in your car?

If you break this down not only would it be of some useful information to this forum to make members aware of future happenings but you might get some advise back on how to rectify your problem.

If your car is doing all this it might not also be road worthy! Has that occured to you?


----------



## martynv6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Its probably just the bodykit falling off :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

I hope the Prettyboy cabaret becomes an established feature here. Great fun :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

ill have to second that!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

mine don't rattle but then i don't have that much spare change


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> Rattles.... knocking noise...... creaky seats........cant wait to get mk2 but prob be same... :evil:


you obviously bought the car for the wrong reasons then...


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

exodont said:


> I hope the Prettyboy cabaret becomes an established feature here. Great fun :lol: :lol: :lol:


agree with the above quote, if there is a thread with prettyboy on then i have to look,


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Blade_76 said:


> Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:
> 
> 
> > Rattles.... knocking noise.....
> ...


Could be, unless he's nicked the Hammers silver wear......Oh I forgot :roll:

Could it be your bling mate?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i thought you love it, racing tvr's etc.

did you not test drive it first?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

leave the poor boy alone guys, at least he isnt an ugly boy :-* im peed off with the noises my car makes but its a small sacrifice i suppose to drive my dream car.... well in imo anyway. :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> digimeisTTer i see u have 1 bhp


Strange looking horse :?

Havent they finished teaching you about farm animals at school yet?


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> leave the poor boy alone guys, at least he isnt an ugly boy :-* im peed off with the noises my car makes but its a small sacrifice i suppose to drive my dream car.... well in imo anyway. :wink:


I'm still baffled as to why there aren't any pictures of his 'mota' Minus the Auto Trader logo, I mean. :?:

Aspersion cast. :!:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

episteme said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > leave the poor boy alone guys, at least he isnt an ugly boy :-* im peed off with the noises my car makes but its a small sacrifice i suppose to drive my dream car.... well in imo anyway. :wink:
> ...


Show us more of your piccies of your TTR pretty boy  :-*


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Starts the footy chant...

"Are you EmmaMac? Are you EmmaMac? Are you EmmaMac in disguise? Are you EmmaMac in disguise?"

Or maybe just related? :roll:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Blade_76 said:


> Starts the footy chant...
> 
> "Are you EmmaMac? Are you EmmaMac? Are you EmmaMac in disguise? Are you EmmaMac in disguise?"
> 
> Or maybe just related? :roll:


That's odd, since I queried the validity of his TT ownership status, all his pictures have disappeared.

For example: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ht=#901401

Yet the cached thumbnails still exist on Photobucket.

http://s175.photobucket.com/albums/w155/GUCCIBOY_2007/

Almost as if a quick deletion has taken place.

Then again, maybe I'm just being cynical in my young age. TBC...


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

episteme said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Starts the footy chant...
> ...


lol... you have way to much time on your hands....

Is that even his car..? i see the auto trader thing but no other pics :? :?


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Blade_76 said:
> ...


Yes well, if databases didn't decide to not replicate properly at this hour, I would be watching a damn film in my nice comfortable bed!

Yes, odd that the only pictures are those off of AT's website. But, like I said, maybe I'm just being cynical. There's only one person that can clarify all this of course...


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

episteme said:


> Yes well, if databases didn't decide to not replicate properly at this hour, I would be watching a damn film in my nice comfortable bed!
> 
> Yes, odd that the only pictures are those off of AT's website. But, like I said, maybe I'm just being cynical. There's only one person that can clarify all this of course...


i agree with you... i think he may be full off it...


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

I think this is just a post to get the old counts up.

just one question.... why have you carefully cut the girl out of one of your pictures :?:http://s175.photobucket.com/albums/w155/GUCCIBOY_2007/


----------



## Matt_TTR (Jan 30, 2007)

What alloys are on that TT, im quite liking them

http://s175.photobucket.com/albums/w155 ... cccc-1.jpg


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh and what's up with the front Audi logo? Just matte black respray? I like it


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

19" kahns and as far as i know painted it was like that when i bough it....


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> 19" kahns and as far as i know painted it was like that when i bough it....


have you got some other pics of your car..?

:wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*For everybody with a brain*
It's not really of any importance whether he actually owns the car or not, he's still a f*cking bell-end.

*For Prettyboys_TT_Roadster*
its not relly ne impotanse wetha he actuali owns da mota or not hes stil a fukin belend


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> It's not really of any importance whether he actually owns the car or not, he's still a f*cking bell-end.


Mr nice is about :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

oh km, was wondering how long it would take you to have your tuppence worth :roll: , so why is everyone getting on this guys case then???? a bit over the top imo!! in the ebd he IS a forum member...... THE BEST FORUM IN THE WORLD.... probably. :wink:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, I agree that every1 is having a bit of a pop, but he is a bit of a dick!

Who in their right mind posts on here saying that they hate their TT.....

FFS, sell it and go back to your Corsa!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

scott-tt225 said:


> Yeah, I agree that every1 is having a bit of a pop, but he is a bit of a dick!
> 
> Who in their right mind posts on here saying that they hate their TT.....
> 
> FFS, sell it and go back to your Corsa!


because the whole thing is in his head :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> so why is everyone getting on this guys case then????


hi bro kammy dunno why every1 is gettin on his case cos it be he writs like a 2 yr old or talkz like a wanabe gangsta dunno mate ur gues gd as mine peece bredrin


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > so why is everyone getting on this guys case then????
> ...


but what does that have to do with anything exactly??? the guy is just peed off with the squeeks etc, im the same when it comes to the squeeks. are you not supposed to be a moderator that stops insults outside the flame room?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


aint got nuffin 2 do wiv nuffin but makez piss takin his stoopid way he talkz much betta oh i quit as mod in feb http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 34&start=0 safe bro


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

hes one off us now :twisted:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> aint got nuffin 2 do wiv nuffin but makez piss takin his stoopid way he talkz much betta oh i quit as mod in feb http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 34&start=0 safe bro


u shoodnt dis this bro yeah coz heez da footcher ov dis 4rum rite :twisted:

big G


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > aint got nuffin 2 do wiv nuffin but makez piss takin his stoopid way he talkz much betta oh i quit as mod in feb http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 34&start=0 safe bro
> ...


yer big g me knows wot ur talkin but bredrin aint like it wer wen i got me first tt is it man spose fings move wiv de timez but it dont mean we al av 2 write n talk like a fukin wankas dus it


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nurse, nurse!!

He's out of bed again!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

jampott said:


> Nurse, nurse!!
> 
> He's out of bed again!


'Now where is that straight jacket'


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


fair doooos m8 lol, that took me about 10 mins to read :lol: , i think i should be a moderator :wink:


----------



## Craigliverpool (Jan 28, 2007)

Hay pretty boy we all creek and grown when we get old  Enjoy it well you can. My TTR is nearly 6 years old and she creeks and grows, just like my MRS but i will never get rid of either


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Is squeek 'ghetto' for squeak? HOLLA HIT A BROVA UP. And .


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> Nurse, nurse!!
> 
> He's out of bed again!


I'll up the dose sister :lol:


----------



## David87 (Aug 29, 2006)

It is a bit harsh on the guy.  Okay, "Roof down..Shades on.....lets go pimp!!" is nothing short of comical, but still.

If the car squeaks, then why shouldn't he complain about it? It's a car discussion forum - people tend to air their problems. I bet you won't find many people starting a thread entitled 'My Wonderfully Squeak-Free TT' or something.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

David87 said:


> It is a bit harsh on the guy.  Okay, "Roof down..Shades on.....lets go pimp!!" is nothing short of comical, but still.
> 
> If the car squeaks, then why shouldn't he complain about it? It's a car discussion forum - people tend to air their problems. I bet you won't find many people starting a thread entitled 'My Wonderfully Squeak-Free TT' or something.


Morgan and TTotal do it from time to time...


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

prettyboy: please change your username, because it really makes me feel dirty everytime I want to ask you a question :roll: 
And can you get me a detailed pic of that grill with emblem? I really like the look and I'd like to see it up close


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

ctgilles said:


> prettyboy: please change your username, because it really makes me feel dirty everytime I want to ask you a question :roll:
> And can you get me a detailed pic of that grill with emblem? I really like the look and I'd like to see it up close


I've got a funny feeling you'll be waiting some time for that picture.


----------



## David87 (Aug 29, 2006)

Surely he's telling the truth about owning the car? Yeah, the TT is a nice car, but if I were to invent a vehicle for the purpose of looking Ã¼ber-cool on the internet, I could think of something a damn sight more impressive than an ageing Audi. :?


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

David87 said:


> Surely he's telling the truth about owning the car? Yeah, the TT is a nice car, but if I were to invent a vehicle for the purpose of looking Ã¼ber-cool on the internet, I could think of something a damn sight more impressive than an ageing Audi. :?


Quite.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

David87 said:


> Surely he's telling the truth about owning the car? Yeah, the TT is a nice car, but *if I were to invent a vehicle for the purpose of looking Ã¼ber-cool on the internet*, I could think of something a damn sight more impressive than an ageing Audi. :?


Anyone know the [M]? Epic stuff: http://genmay.com/showthread.php?t=699386 :lol:


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm watching this thread like itâ€™s the OJ Simpson Trial...asking myself why?

I'd rather not believe that he's a wind up merchant however his absence and the lack of some sort of defence isn't helping....


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

ctgilles said:


> prettyboy: please change your username, because it really makes me feel dirty everytime I want to ask you a question :roll:


....think Budgie instead...worth a try :?

...and, it has to be said 'usernames' conjure up all sorts of images...avatars using your mug are just asking for it....one in particular springs to mind :wink:

_'sounds gorgeous on the phone....add a stone' _ applies, maybe? 

Might re-invent myself as 'spatchular suzi' [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Think his alta ego is Gucci-Boy ...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Thing is - he's not even even pretty - long horse drawn face, slitty beady eyes.

Some alternatives:

retard boy
wonky boy
when brothers/sisters mate boy
fake tan boy
give it the big un on a forum but brick it when a van pulls up - gets a bag put over his head and takes him for a drive boy

Please feel free to add more,

"safe" my bredwin, skeen!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and "weasles ferrets and wonkies " ....

???


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

:evil: come on Prettyboy, it's not like you to not re-act to all this been thrown at you, where are you ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mum says he's still at school, sent me a pic of PB, the one at the top of the slide :lol:


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

haha funniest C8NTs ever....... ronin you moron put a pic of your face up ? u mong.... dont hate congratulate... u geeks....... u gotta be sad to b on here all the time ... go on all ya meets haha sadOs......


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> haha funniest C8NTs ever....... ronin you moron put a pic of your face up ? u mong.... dont hate congratulate... u geeks....... u gotta be sad to b on here all the time ... go on all ya meets haha sadOs......


Retard boy please post the pics


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

ronin one for you you cunt!


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

sorry mate to busy at work ..... unlike some of you spongers on here on benefits wiv ya 10 kids... haha


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

and by the amounts of post by ronin and t-weirdo i take it yo u are one of those wasters no ? ...


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

and giv a shite about my pic like to see some of you haha.... ronin u couldnt score in a brothel u mug!! bet you have a face luike a bucket of smashed crabs....... [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry PB, we forgot that you have to work all the time.....

It must be terrible slugging your guts out on an hourly rate below the minimum age due to your age!

:?


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

IM AFRAID ITS MY LAST DAY ON THIS PONY FORUM THANKS FOR EVERYTHING BUT IM AFRAID I HAVE A LIFE AND THERE BETTER THINGS TO DO LIKE WATCH SONGS OF PRAISE....WHICH IM SURE MOST OF U LOVE..... SO LONG AND GOOD BYE.... HAHA HAVE FUN TALKING ABOUT UR CARS WHY I GO PURCHASE A NICE NEW TTR MK2 WITH MY THE LOADSA MONEY I EARN TATA

THE KING!! [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> IM AFRAID ITS MY LAST DAY ON THIS PONY FORUM THANKS FOR EVERYTHING BUT IM AFRAID I HAVE A LIFE AND THERE BETTER THINGS TO DO LIKE WATCH SONGS OF PRAISE....WHICH IM SURE MOST OF U LOVE..... SO LONG AND GOOD BYE.... HAHA HAVE FUN TALKING ABOUT UR CARS WHY I GO PURCHASE A NICE NEW TTR MK2 WITH MY THE LOADSA MONEY I EARN TATA
> 
> THE KING!! [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]












Could you mail the pics btw when your off work? :lol:


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

IM FROM LONDON SCOTT U KNOW THE ONLY DECENT PLACE IN THE UK ? ... WHERE U CAN HAVE A GOOD JOB ....? SO BYE BYE... KEWEP DRIVING THOSE TRACTORS AND ONE DAY (MAYB) U CAN AFFORD A MK2

PRETTYBOY

SIGHING OUT!!


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

OK, so he's gone...
Party at TTotal's place tonight 8) :lol:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Keep driving those tractors???? I am somewhat confused.....

I dont understand why you think the MK2 will be better for you than a MK1. I think it may be slightly out of your price range, and due to your age you will not get finance.

Before you give us some BS about paying cash, dont lie you spend all of your cash on your hair doo!

Not sure about London being the only decent place to live, I have nothing against London, just seems a little over rated and has way too many pricks like you!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Well that was a fun read!

You lot really know how to take someone down lol
:lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> haha funniest C8NTs ever....... ronin you moron put a pic of your face up ?


Would do - but i have a feeling you would probably just jerk yourself off over it and that's not an action i want to be party too.

i have, for the benefit of the community found a larger picture of yourself.


Time waster - hmm - you average 9 posts a day to my 3, as you have learning issues, simply put it means you post more than me (example john has 5 apples but looses 2 - he now has 3 which means less than he had).
Moron, what can i say - youâ€™ve got me on that - wow, your colloquy is enigmatic to the point it's almost laureate.

Mong - again, genius!

Disagreement on the geek though, unsure of your derivement on that but bad call, if you are to attempt to name me, base it on facts, not assumptions.

Brothel - never been and never will, no need, Iâ€™m young, aesthetic and technically single, but never lonely.
Difference being between you and I, should I dine blond, it will be natural sporting Bulgari - you will choose a bottle head dripping with fashion house jewellery.
Youâ€™re the sort of person who looks at me as I sit in business class making your way through to the smelly part of the cabin.

If you are to even attempt to engage, firstly get educated.........................


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

Ta ta then


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Fear not Vassy,there will be millions of idiots like that coming here to replace him.

Maybe in another 10 years the Chav brigade will have worked themselves up to Aston Martins and leave us in peace. :?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TTotal, you should change yr screename to 'Chav Busters' - you certainly know how to see em off!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Na, BigUP forMR TIM LOVEBOY - He da man :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

and now all that remains is to wish you........ a very good night.......................

beeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> IM AFRAID ITS MY LAST DAY ON THIS PONY FORUM THANKS FOR EVERYTHING BUT IM AFRAID I HAVE A LIFE AND THERE BETTER THINGS TO DO LIKE WATCH SONGS OF PRAISE....WHICH IM SURE MOST OF U LOVE..... SO LONG AND GOOD BYE.... HAHA HAVE FUN TALKING ABOUT UR CARS WHY I GO PURCHASE A NICE NEW TTR MK2 WITH MY THE LOADSA MONEY I EARN TATA
> 
> THE KING!! [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


I just know you are the sort of turd face fecker that everyone feels annoyed by, but also sorry for

Its a shame you've removed your picture, it was hilarious.

Pretty boy is a big brave boy behind his computer.


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

when you get your MK2 TT, can you post a picture of it please?

You can even put your special bikini on if you like, the other pretty boys will like that


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Says it all Hee hee :lol:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow, it's amazing what's happened since I posted this...



episteme said:


> I'm still baffled as to why there aren't any pictures of his 'mota' Minus the Auto Trader logo, I mean. :?:
> 
> Aspersion cast. :!:


and this...



episteme said:


> That's odd, since I queried the validity of his TT ownership status, all his pictures have disappeared.
> 
> For example: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ht=#901401
> 
> ...


Oh, that's odd, he must have accidentally deleted all the pictures from his photobucket account now  Now we wont ever be able to look back and point at laugh at him.

Oh wait, yes we will :lol: :lol: Go go Gadget screenshot.

THIS IS EPISTEME, uh, 'SIGHING' OUT.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK Jamie Browning :lol: (if thats your real name) :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS Pussyboy had more posts per day average than me too ! 

Wait until his teacher finds out he was on the schools computer all day!


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

what a fantastic way to have spent my lunch hour!!

init


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

I especially like the way "THE KING" signed out , or as he put it "SIGHING OUT!!"

I suppose you would sigh with them tractor wheels :lol:


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

He Never owned that car at all......

Only 2 photos of it which were AutoTrader Pics.

When asked what kit was on it, he had no idea,
Same with the front grill....

Oh well...tata....


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

what a geek...

make londoners like me feel like i've been put in that bracket.. (thats why i moved to essex) To many D1cks in london..

All about what they own, but every thing is on HP and they don't own shite.. Londoners are the biggest dole ponchers any way..


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

I'll miss him - never have I been so keen to view forum posts even the dull sounding ones could become interesting


----------



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

I see that pretty boy has wiped all his pics from his photo bucket too.
hmmmmmmmmmm

wot car?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

whitty said:


> I'll miss him - never have I been so keen to view forum posts even the dull sounding ones could become interesting


Here here! And what happened to that thread about Emmamac wotsaface's Jag?

Remember that bloke who posted slagging his ex off 'cos she'd cancelled his car going in to Audi for some work to be done, just to p*ss him off. So he posted pics of them 'at it', she saw the thread, joined up and posted more pictures of them in flagrante? Then they just slagged each other's sexual abilities off for hours on end. Classy people.

Those were the days. Nowt to do with TTs but hugely amusing  :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Ah - remember GazandJan too and their hot tub


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

> Remember that bloke who posted slagging his ex off 'cos she'd cancelled his car going in to Audi for some work to be done, just to p*ss him off. So he posted pics of them 'at it', she saw the thread, joined up and posted more pictures of them in flagrante? Then they just slagged each other's sexual abilities off for hours on end. Classy people.


I must have missed that one - any links?

Anyone remember Gav & Jan (somethihg like that) ?

We should have a sticky posting classic threads


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

whitty said:


> > Remember that bloke who posted slagging his ex off 'cos she'd cancelled his car going in to Audi for some work to be done, just to p*ss him off. So he posted pics of them 'at it', she saw the thread, joined up and posted more pictures of them in flagrante? Then they just slagged each other's sexual abilities off for hours on end. Classy people.
> 
> 
> *I must have missed that one - any links?*
> ...


It was deleted. Good thing really - she was no Paris Hilton


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Blimey, this thread has moved on somewhat since I last read it


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Profile for gucciboy

Email 
Member # 29976 
Name Richie Dsouza 
Title new user 
Total Posts 23 
Homepage 
Occupation Sales/Marketing 
Hobbies Computers, water sports 
Location London UK 
Bio 
ICQ Number 
Registered on Sun Jun 19 2005 02:55 PM

hmm who did he call a geek?


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

jonson said:


> Profile for gucciboy
> 
> Email
> Member # 29976
> ...


Im more worried about the water sports :| Oh wait nope, that's envy. Oops.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jonson said:


> Profile for gucciboy
> 
> Email
> Member # 29976
> ...


Just had a read of some of that one's posts - Some how don't think it's the same Gucciboy - all of the sentences make sense, with punctuation, capital letters and everything :roll: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Summer meet should be entertaining.

Someone should bring a laptop and projector and do a 'Top 50 threads of the forum' presentation the night before over a few beers.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> Summer meet should be entertaining.
> 
> Someone should bring a laptop and projector and do a 'Top 50 threads of the forum' presentation the night before over a few beers.


EmmaMac and the moron in question would be fairly high up that list.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

whitty said:


> > Remember that bloke who posted slagging his ex off 'cos she'd cancelled his car going in to Audi for some work to be done, just to p*ss him off. So he posted pics of them 'at it', she saw the thread, joined up and posted more pictures of them in flagrante? Then they just slagged each other's sexual abilities off for hours on end. Classy people.
> 
> 
> I must have missed that one - any links?
> ...


We could if the Mods didn't keep deleting them :roll:


----------

